# List your favorite movies of all time...



## Blake Bowden (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine

Shawshank Redemption
[video=youtube;Ec4dGY46_1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec4dGY46_1E[/video]

BUT THE BEST IMO...

Joy Luck Club...watch it...
[video=youtube;wCBdoFMHpTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCBdoFMHpTU[/video]


Both will bring you to tears...


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 11, 2009)

Open Range, Tombstone, Animal House, any John Wayne


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 11, 2009)

The Man Who Would Be King. WOW
[video=youtube;ymHl-ssGPow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymHl-ssGPow[/video]


----------



## KD5NM (Jan 11, 2009)

Jeremiah Johnson, African queen, Papillon, Butch Cassity and The Sundance Kid, Lonesome Dove


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 11, 2009)

Chaddy Shack is a classic....


----------

